# Rapido 741F - Weights



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

If you're a proud Rapido 741F owner and wondered what the actually Gross Weight of your Motorhome is - you might be interested in this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83447-days0-orderasc-20.html

Regards

Harry


----------

